# SVR2000 Gone Bad After 2 weeks Need Help



## peter101081 (Jan 1, 2005)

I recently upgraded my SVR2000 Tivo with a 400GB seagate hard drive. I did the whole mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ to restore a copy of my old Tivo Drive into the new one.

After installing and plugging my TIVO back in and booting it up the tivo seemed to work perfectly for about 2 weeks(I even went into setup to see that I now had around 400+ in recording hours). However yesterday it seems my TIVO has stopped responding all together. I tried to use the remote and the TIVO doesn't respond. It doesn't even flicker yellow when I press any of the buttons. However the power, muting, and volume on the remote does work. I pulled the plug from the TIVO to reboot it since it stopped responding to my remote. When I plugged it back in I didn't even get the "Please wait", or any kind of notice that it is booting. Usually when I do this I get message on the screen that my Cachecard is loading up.

Anyway could anyone point in my the direction of what it could be cause I'm baffled.... Like I said it worked well for like 2 weeks and I was able to record and play my recordings but not it isn't even booting up or responding to my remote.

So in summary Please Help!


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ


Looks like you have a space between the -r and the 4.


----------



## peter101081 (Jan 1, 2005)

would that really have caused this problem with the hard drive? I mean it was working well for about 2 weeks


----------



## GlennL (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you tried pulling the HD and tried the copying the original to it a second time? The HD could have simply failed. All though they do a pretty good job getting HDs out the door they do send out some that fail after a short time. I've had it happen.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 30, 2005)

I've had HDD's fail the mfg. tests right out of the box.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

> would that really have caused this problem with the hard drive? I mean it was working well for about 2 weeks


I have seen in the series 1, large drive upgrades that were not done quite right, but the TiVo still reports the new hours and all looks ok. Then later when the drive starts to fill up it locks up. I had one where I didn't do the LBA48 kernel quite right, worked fine for over a month, the quit. Had to re do all over again this time reading instructions carefully.


----------



## peter101081 (Jan 1, 2005)

Ok any suggestions where I should go from here?

Should I do a fresh restore using the old drive?

Or is there anyway to run like a diagnostic before I wipe everything out?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

peter101081 said:


> However yesterday it seems my TIVO has stopped responding all together. I tried to use the remote and the TIVO doesn't respond. It doesn't even flicker yellow when I press any of the buttons. However the power, muting, and volume on the remote does work.


Since your TiVo didn't respond when you rebooted, I would guess that you do have a real problem with your upgrade.

But I did want to mention that sometimes my SVR2000 (only upraded to a modest 80 hours) exhibits the same behavior. It doesn't respond to the remote, only the TV-controlling buttons on the remote seem to be working, etc.

However if I wait and see what is happening, some minutes later, the TiVo will respond and will go through all the commands caused by the keypresses I made in rapid order. 

My wild-ass guess is that at the time I wanted to use the remote, my SVR2000 was doing something else (perhaps indexing or garbage collection or some other chore) and was too overwhelmed with doing that to have resources to spare to respond to the remote. But I haven't turned on backdoors and looked at the logs after these mini-lockups, so I have no evidence about what the TiVo was actually doing before it quit responding to the remote. The event is infrequent enough for me (maybe once or twice a year) that I haven't put any effort into running down an answer.

I'd be interesting in hearing from others who have seen the same behavior.

Jan


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

murgatroyd: watch the "power" light when you are having this freeze. You will see it turn yellow each time you hit a key. I also have this lag every once in a while but it usually only takes 5-10 seconds to clear
svr-2000 with 400gb


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

ciper said:


> murgatroyd: watch the "power" light when you are having this freeze. You will see it turn yellow each time you hit a key. I also have this lag every once in a while but it usually only takes 5-10 seconds to clear
> svr-2000 with 400gb


Thanks. If it happens again, I'll try to time it and see how long it is actually taking. It seems like mine is freezing longer, but that just may be my frustration. 

Jan


----------



## peter101081 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure out what I did wrong....

All I did was enter this command
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ 

where hdZ is my new 400GB hard drive and hdX is my old Tivo hard drive. Does anyone see something that's wrong with this? Also does the -r 4 portion not suppose to have a space between it?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Put the drive in the PC boot the MFSTools CD and look at the log files there may be a clue there.


----------



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> Put the drive in the PC boot the MFSTools CD and look at the log files there may be a clue there.


How does one view the log file. A link is fine.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I can't find a link, going from memory.

The logs are located on partition 9

Make a mounting point on the ram drive 
mkdir /mnt/tivo

Mount the partition. Modify the command accordingly if the TiVo drive is not hda 
mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/tivo

View the list of the names of the files 
ls /mnt/tivo/log 
ls -lsrt /mnt/tivo/log gives output with file size and date sorted by date with the newest files last.

A couple of Linux commands used to view the files 
cat /path/filename displays the entire contents of the file use the shift + page-up, shift + page-down to view

tail -n 25 /path/filename displays the last 25 lines of the file

head -n 20 /path/filename displays the first 20 lines of the file


----------



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to type all that.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Several problems are noted with the mfsrestore commands used. First, the swap file should be 200 not 127. No mention of running copykern was made after restoring which is a must for these Sonys to work correctly past the point they begin to fill up with programming. As I recall the space between the -r and 4 is correct.


----------



## peter101081 (Jan 1, 2005)

Ok I tried to re do the 400 GB hard drive.

And execute this command:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 200 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

where hdc is the 400 GB hard drive and hda is the original 40 GB hard drive.

And I also ran tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdY on the 400 GB hard drive.

It seemed to boot up fine and everything but when I went to make the daily call I went away to get a drink and when I can make my TIVO turned itself off and I can't seem to turn it back on. Before I left I realized that "Preparing Call" was taking a long time and screen seemed frozen but I still don't know what happened.... I think this is what happened the first time but I just didn't realize it cause it happened I think when it tried to make a call. Now I can seem to turn it back on but i do still hear the hard drive whirling but I'm afraid of using pulling the plug because it might damage the hard drive. Does anyone know what's happened to my Tivo? Also before all this happened I realized my Tivo software is 3.0, could this be why it's not working?

Also, how exactly does one use the copykern function in the upgrade and when do I use it?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Copykern is a script used to run tpip. Do not run tpip alone like you did. After a new restore type *mountcd* then *copykern * and follow the 6 steps.


----------

